

An technical interview question I would ask at Twitter - spullara
https://github.com/spullara/interviewcode

======
danielsju6
Quick Ruby solution,
[https://gist.github.com/jamesdaniels/ebe2a09c21fbe6343c73](https://gist.github.com/jamesdaniels/ebe2a09c21fbe6343c73)
about 3x slower than your Rust in MRI (only 1.5x in JRuby) but good enough for
a Rails developer :P Heh

~~~
steveklabnik
Someone has opened a PR with Rust optimizations:
[https://github.com/spullara/interviewcode/pull/1](https://github.com/spullara/interviewcode/pull/1)

~~~
anowell
That would be me. Someone alerted me to the "30% worse than java" benchmark
results, so I did some experimenting. It was my first attempt to optimize a
bit of Rust, so I would love any feedback.

~~~
steveklabnik
I saw the same, went to go look into it myself, and noticed your PR when I
went to fork it :)

